# Forms



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

In looking for information in one place on winterizing I finally realized that perhaps we need a place to post forms, guides etc such as Oregon Camoper has developed for the PDI. Especially I was thinking it would be helpful for winterizing, how to's so to speak.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a great idea, Rick!

I have been working on putting together a special area for technical documents (white papers, etc.). I have given up predicting when a it will actually go live, but it is coming.

In the meantime, I will look at adding a new forum (or sub-forum) for what you are talking about.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

